# AG harsh on Canadian Border Services Agency (and government contract security)



## MarkOttawa (30 Oct 2007)

Further to what the Senate Commitee on National Security and Defence has been saying:
http://www.parl.gc.ca/39/1/parlbus/commbus/senate/com-e/defe-e/rep-e/ExecSumRep26mar07-e.pdf
http://www.parl.gc.ca/39/1/parlbus/commbus/senate/com-e/defe-e/rep-e/SeaportsSummary-e.pdf

Canadian security system still porous, auditor general says
New high-tech measures 'not working as intended,' Fraser says in audit of border agency
http://www.thestar.com/News/article/271892



> Canada's border security system may have all the new bells and whistles but it's possibly as porous as it was 20 years ago, federal Auditor General Sheila Fraser says in her fall report.
> 
> Fraser said an audit of the seven-year-old Canada Border Services Agency released today found that high-risk individuals and shipments continue to be missed because a new high-tech system "is not working as intended."
> 
> ...



More here:

AG report raises concerns about security threats
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071030/ag_report_071030/20071030?hub=QPeriod

Mark
Ottawa


----------

